
Slowing Down a Stock Exchange with 38 Miles of Cable - gone35
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8BcCLLX4N4
======
gone35
Related paper:

Edwin Wu. "Intentional Access Delays, Market Quality, and Price Discovery:
Evidence from IEX Becoming an Exchange." SEC. Feb. 7, 2018.
[https://www.sec.gov/files/07feb18_hu_iex_becoming_an_exchang...](https://www.sec.gov/files/07feb18_hu_iex_becoming_an_exchange.pdf)

